# Hard Tail for £1K ?



## gb155 (9 Nov 2010)

Looking at HT MTB's for £1k, That is 100% the total limit on budget.

It seems the Cube LTD Team at £960 is about the best 

Do you all agree ?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Nov 2010)

'The best' is a personal preference but there are quite a few nice hardtails at that price. 

I'm still pleased with my old 853 Rock Lobster which cost me £1k 9 years ago and Merlin Cycles still do one for that price. I'm not sure that the 19" frame would be quite big enough for you though. It fits me (6' 1") with a longish stem. I'd have thought that you'd be looking at a 20"-21" MTB frame.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2010)

Boardman HT Pro - Hard to beat for that cash - SRAM X9-X0 components


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

What fossyant said. I bought one. Love it to bits. (tyres need dumping soonest though)


----------



## Aperitif (9 Nov 2010)

I thought the Comp was the best value bike as it is a bit less expensive for not too different a spec. BUT. I know nothing about hardtails, softtails or old wives tails  but was thinking of a Boardman to start with, as Halfords are regularly offering 10% off + a £20 voucher - keep your eyes on their site gb, and wait for the price drops, whatever model takes your fancy.


----------



## mr Mag00 (9 Nov 2010)

the boardman range get excellent reviews all over the web


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I thought the Comp was the best value bike as it is a bit less expensive for not too different a spec. BUT. I know nothing about hardtails, softtails or old wives tails  but was thinking of a Boardman to start with, as Halfords are regularly offering 10% off + a £20 voucher - keep your eyes on their site gb, and wait for the price drops, whatever model takes your fancy.



random musings on subject dear to my wallet heart

Pro has a better fork and some carbon geejaws, and some marginally better Ritchey finishing kit which is all going to break or wear out anyway over time. Pro originally came with a Ti railed piece of crap saddle. But they changed the spec and Pro is now shipped with Cro-Mo piece of crap saddle. Whose arse is that shape? No human beings surely? I beleive the two share the same frame now (but may not have done so in the past?) The pedals, how could I forget the pedals, they are bloody awful things. They don't grip your shoes but boy are they good at taking chunks out of your shins. 

So really the HT Pro is a £1k bike you need to spend £100+ on the day you buy it! But only the Pro is the right colour for an HT MTB. Fitting white Ritchey grips is mandatory. Oh yeah and a crud guard won't fit, it fouls the cables and messes with your shifting.

IF (big IF) I was in the market these days and had £1k ceiling a la cyclescheme I'd go for the Team full boinger. STUNNING vfm. Hugely competant bike once you've chooned the suspension.

and then again I'd argue no bike should be sold complete with pedals and saddle as these are highly personal choices but they'd take them off and not cut the price so then again....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Nov 2010)

What do you want the hardtail for? I just ask because there are XC racing rigs that will be light with shorter-travel forks, XC trail bikes with a stronger, heavier frame and slightly longer travel forks, all-mountain HTs with a much tougher frame and much longer travel forks... 

If I was looking to buy a new all-purpose HT right now, I'd probably go for this for 999: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456TR/on-one-456-trail

(But they also have the even cheaper Alu XC racing rig reduced right now, if you want something nippier... http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO26SCD/on-one-scandal-comp )

How about Orange too? Sunset MTB have the P7 at 979... http://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/shop/index.php?product_id=1400&category_id=81


----------



## darkstar (9 Nov 2010)

I had a ride on an Orange G3 tora recently, it's a nice ride and can be picked up for just over £800. It's good for trails, though i'd recommend a full sus if you want to take XC seriously.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Nov 2010)

darkstar said:


> i'd recommend a full sus if you want to take XC seriously.



The thing is that you'd pay a lot more for an FS that would be both light enough and tough enough. I wouldn't recommend getting an FS for serious XC riding at 1000 GBP (unless it was a massive sale reduction). My Titus Motolite frame would cost you that much, at least, on its own!


----------



## darkstar (9 Nov 2010)

True, I was thinking more the second hand route, there are some great bargains to be had. I don't race at all anymore so have to pay for my XC bike, which limits my experience of the new models. Currently riding/borrowing a Kona Hei Hei, it's just too expensive to keep up!


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2010)

Who need suspension anyway.............. ? 

I can't go near the HT Pro's in my Local Halfords - I get a need to buy............. Saddle/pedals usually get ditched anyway.

Cubes are really nice bits of kit, but a little more expensive.....


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> Looking at HT MTB's for £1k, That is 100% the total limit on budget.
> 
> It seems the Cube LTD Team at £960 is about the best
> 
> Do you all agree ?


No, Chain reaction have last year's in (black with Magura HS33 brakes for less than 700 quid. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55059 Search their site and you can find a Ltd Team with Hayes brakes and Rock Shox revelation air fork for a whisker over £700. Search around and you may find a full suss 2010 Cube AMS for about a grand,


----------



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

Thanks every (Especially Cubiest for that Link, shame its not my size tho, need 22" )

I like the boardmans but , Halfords !!!

Dont really want full sus

now considering the LTD Race 2011 

i'll keep you posted.

Gaz


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Nov 2010)

You buy it from Halfords. It doesn't ever go back there (unless you have a good branch like me)


----------



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

What about this 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456TR/on-one-456-trail

or the Ltd Team ?


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2010)

The On One is a biggish hit trail bike. It has Shimano Deore kit through and through, with entry level brakes, entry level gears, (the SLX rear Mech is its only saving grace). The frames are lovely, but you could buy the frameset and build up a better specc'd bike for the same sort of money if you shop around. The wheelset on the OnOne can be bought at places like Wiggle for less than a hundred quid. They're nice, but they ain't bombproof (May I be delicate and ask whether you have lost all of your 39 stone?)

The equipment on the Ltd Team is far, far better. 

At a guess the On-One will weigh about 14 or 15 kgs. It's steel and it's springy, yes, but Jeez will it be a bastard to lift. 
The Cube is a cross-country race bike, with a leaning towards trekking with rack eyelets, so will double as a commuter, but will be great off-road, esp bridleways and fire roads. I ride mine at trail centres after a couple of tweaks(e.g. higher, wider bars,) and it'll handle all sorts of adventurous stuff. . I guess it'll weigh about 12 kg. That's pretty light for the money.

Don't write off the On One, as a cheap frame they're great. The budget build in the spec actually ruins it in my opinion. 
What happened to the second hand one you were offered? That was a pretty good spec.

EDIT: I see from your Classified Ad that you already rode a Cube. The one you had was poor spec compared with the Ltd Team you listed earlier on this thread. Stop dithering, what have you ordered?!!


----------



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> The On One is a biggish hit trail bike. It has Shimano Deore kit through and through, with entry level brakes, entry level gears, (the SLX rear Mech is its only saving grace). The frames are lovely, but you could buy the frameset and build up a better specc'd bike for the same sort of money if you shop around. The wheelset on the OnOne can be bought at places like Wiggle for less than a hundred quid. They're nice, but they ain't bombproof (May I be delicate and ask whether you have lost all of your 39 stone?)
> 
> The equipment on the Ltd Team is far, far better.
> 
> ...




Well, Thats the issue I have now, I purchased it  and bloody hell its good.

I now have my payout for the Cube, so Am looking at using that for a new bike, but would consider buyng an On One frame and then building it that way, as it stands I have 3 MTB's

The Cube

Spesh

and now On-One

I want to keep the On-One, sell the other 2 and then use the payout to build a DAMN good bike, In total i'll have around £1250 ISH

Weight wise I am 16stone dead now.

Gaz

EDIT: The On-One will be a Spare bike, Im looking at building an Every Day Commuter for on and off road and a weekend warrior


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2010)

Cool!!!!!

1250 will build a pretty good hardtail. See my "Build for Cubester's Birthday" thread, that has cost about what you have to play with, Ragley frame, Hope Pro 2 on DT Swiss AM rims, SLX drivetrain, a good mix of finishing kit, hope brakes. Cracking fun bike. 

Awesome job with the weight loss, I cannot imagine how good you must feel about yourself!


----------



## gb155 (11 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Cool!!!!!
> 
> 1250 will build a pretty good hardtail. See my "Build for Cubester's Birthday" thread, that has cost about what you have to play with, Ragley frame, Hope Pro 2 on DT Swiss AM rims, SLX drivetrain, a good mix of finishing kit, hope brakes. Cracking fun bike.
> 
> *Awesome job with the weight loss, I cannot imagine how good you must feel about yourself!*



Even though I blog, and post here, I cant start to put into words how it feels I really cant.

Just thinking about it, I want to spend about £1100, as I need some new gear.

You say the Ltd Comp is poor vs the Ltd Team ?

The Ltd Comp felt like the best bike I ever did ride LOL

EDIT: That build is bloody nice mate


----------



## Cubist (11 Nov 2010)

The one in your pics looks like a 2010 Comp. Mine was a 2009 and had LX front mech, XT rear, Hayes strokers and Tora forks. They did two things with the Comps , first they put the price up by about 100 quid ( I paid £680 for mine in Dec 2008) then dropped the spec by a significant level. Those Dart 3 forks are OK, but not a patch on the Toras. This year however they have reverted to putting decent kit on. The team has a manitou fork if I remember, or a Reba. I upgraded mine by sticking a Reba race on and a half decent wheelset, and cannot believe the difference. Mine has a Truvativ Firex chainset, which I have now swapped for a Shimano SLX, and the XT rear mech for an SLX to match. I have a 710mm mid rise bar on and a 60mm riser stem. It's still blisteringly fast on singletrack and fire roads, but is far less twitchy for the steep rocky stuff. I absolutely love it. It's light and stiff, a particularly great climber.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> What about this
> 
> http://www.on-one.co...n-one-456-trail
> 
> or the Ltd Team ?



Yeah, it's great which is why I already mentioned it about five posts up... don't people bother to read before posting?


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, it's great which is why I already mentioned it about five posts up... don't people bother to read before posting?



Ah Yes, But now I have rode one, I was looking for more input TBH mate, the poor spec for a grand does put me off.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> The one in your pics looks like a 2010 Comp. Mine was a 2009 and had LX front mech, XT rear, Hayes strokers and Tora forks. They did two things with the Comps , first they put the price up by about 100 quid ( I paid £680 for mine in Dec 2008) then dropped the spec by a significant level. Those Dart 3 forks are OK, but not a patch on the Toras. This year however they have reverted to putting decent kit on. The team has a manitou fork if I remember, or a Reba. I upgraded mine by sticking a Reba race on and a half decent wheelset, and cannot believe the difference. Mine has a Truvativ Firex chainset, which I have now swapped for a Shimano SLX, and the XT rear mech for an SLX to match. I have a 710mm mid rise bar on and a 60mm riser stem. It's still blisteringly fast on singletrack and fire roads, but is far less twitchy for the steep rocky stuff. I absolutely love it. It's light and stiff, a particularly great climber.



It is a 2010 yeah

The thing is , it was/is my first "Grown Up" Mtb.

was bloody brilliant.....Im just amazed as how much better you seem to think the LTD Race will be 

I'll be popping to Surosa tomorrow, so will try and grab a test ride.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

I know I am a N00b at MTB'ing so please go easy on me 

What is the better Spec bike

My new "On One"

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Or the Cube LTD Race ?


Just so I have a better understanding in my head.

Thanks again Peeps


----------



## Cubist (12 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> I know I am a N00b at MTB'ing so please go easy on me
> 
> What is the better Spec bike
> 
> ...


Gaz

Your On-One is a trail centre/singletrack expert bike. It's steel, with a double chainring and a long travel coil sprung fork. It's great, it's a customised speciality type bike for connoisseurs, and as you've already found out, it'll be awesome. If you want to commute on it, it'll be limited, as will any MTB. It will however be fun fun fun, a bit of a beast at climbing, but you will be rewarded on the level and rough downhill sections when you get it into its proper environment. It will take biggish its if you learn to ride it properly, and I would suggest now is your chance. I wouldn't go touring on it!

The Cube has the better spec, notably the fork and the brakes, but you have to ask yourself what you will use it for . The kit on the Cube is designed for lightweight speed over rough terrain. It'll handle an awful lot of rough stuff, but you won't enjoy pointing it down rock gardens in the same way the On One will do them. 

They are two fairly different bikes. Both will be brill at one task, limited at the other. 

Now you have the OnOne for playing out on, why not treat yourself to the Cube for longer days on bridleways and some trekking?


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Gaz
> 
> Your On-One is a trail centre/singletrack expert bike. It's steel, with a double chainring and a long travel coil sprung fork. It's great, it's a customised speciality type bike for connoisseurs, and as you've already found out, it'll be awesome. If you want to commute on it, it'll be limited, as will any MTB. It will however be fun fun fun, a bit of a beast at climbing, but you will be rewarded on the level and rough downhill sections when you get it into its proper environment. It will take biggish its if you learn to ride it properly, and I would suggest now is your chance. I wouldn't go touring on it!
> 
> ...



ITs all starting to make Sense now 

Thanks for all your help so far mate


----------



## pubrunner (12 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> 'The best' is a personal preference but there are quite a few nice hardtails at that price.
> 
> I'm still pleased with my old 853 Rock Lobster which cost me £1k 9 years ago and Merlin Cycles still do one for that price. I'm not sure that the 19" frame would be quite big enough for you though. It fits me (6' 1") with a longish stem. I'd have thought that you'd be looking at a 20"-21" MTB frame.



*+1 For Rock Lobster*

Both the 853 Rock Lobster & the Rock Lobster Tig Team SL are cracking bikes. Check out the spec.

http://www.merlincyc...TEAMSL-BIKE.htm

An important point to note, is that Merlin Cycles (in my experience) give first-class 'non-pushy' service - they get consistently excellent reviews. My Missus must have tried 5 bikes before she chose a Tig Team SL, they couldn't have been more helpful or obliging. She was allowed to go out and road test each bike, she was away for 20 minutes on the Tig Team SL, 'cos she was so impressed with it. Also, they allowed her to change a few components at no extra cost & also chucked in a few extra (Free) items.

Oh yes, Merlin are based near Preston - not too far from you and certainly worth a visit.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

That Merlin does look good.



One FINAL Question...... The Ltd Race is £110 more than the Ltd Team......Is it worth that exta ? (Im really poor with MTB Specs, but I guess you all know that now LOL)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> Ah Yes, But now I have rode one, I was looking for more input TBH mate, the poor spec for a grand does put me off.



IMHO, the most important thing is a decent, versatile framset that will last. That's the first thing you are guarranteed with On-One or Orange. Personally, unless you are going to race I wouldn't worry too much about whether the components weight a few micrograms less than some others - and on the other hand, if you are going to thrash the bike properly, cheaper more solid (but still quality) components are actually a better idea - they are sturdier, but are also cheaper to replace - rear derailleur hangers especially have a marked tendency to get bent and broken... Both On-One and Orange spec on the basis of what works best in practice for the price not on what looks best on a tech specs page.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2010)

^^ he speaks the truth

buy the best frame you can afford in the right size. sod the components becuase if you use the damn thing they'll all wear out or break anyway then you can replace them with something better.

My steel rockhopper is a teenager. Frame and fork are the only original pieces left and it still has years of life left in it.


----------



## gb155 (12 Nov 2010)

How good are the Boardman Frames then ?

I can get one at a descent price and then built it up that way ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2010)

the Pro HT frame is excellent, though some would say a trifle too light for men of our avoir dupois. I've hurled mine down real mountains and it is still in one piece. I can't speak for the lower range ones (though I think the team may now be that same as the pro)


----------



## Cubist (13 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> How good are the Boardman Frames then ?
> 
> I can get one at a descent price and then built it up that way ?


No, you haven't got the same buying power as Halfords, so you'll end up spending a fortune on it. They're in the "you couldn't buy the wood for that" category. 

You could do with deciding what you want a mountain bike for. The Boardman HTs are in the same sort of league as Cubes. Well specc'd, fast XC machines, built for speed, not abuse. They'll eat rough stuff all day, but will break on rocks and jumps eventually. 

You're obviously torturing yourself with questions about "best value for money" , but you need to have an honest opinion about what sort of riding you'll be doing before you can make any serious comparisons between different bikes. PM me a phone number and I'll try to help you make your mind up.


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

This might run and run , sorry guys

A bit left of field here, but what do you think of the second hand market for XC MTB's such as the Boardman HT Pro and Cube LTD's ?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2010)

If used in the terrain for which they are designed, MTBs tend to wear bits out (or break them) much more quickly than road bikes so you'd have to be careful to get something which is in good nick. 

Speaking of the word 'nick' - you'd also have to make sure that the person selling it had the paperwork to prove ownership, otherwise you might end up inadvertently buying a stolen one.

Your budget is high enough to pay for a very nice _new_ bike so I'd just choose one from your shortlist and get on with it!


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

I was over thinking this....Cube LTD Team 2011 now Purchased.

Thanks All


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2010)

gb155 said:


> I was over thinking this....Cube LTD Team 2011 now Purchased.
> 
> Thanks All


That's the spirit!

I once spent 4 hours a night for a week researching digital cameras, and eventually announced that I'd managed to get my camera of choice for about £14 less than it was at the first shop I'd looked at. I was a bit embarrassed when somebody pointed out that the time spent on research was equivalent to me working for 50p an hour!


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> That's the spirit!
> 
> I once spent 4 hours a night for a week researching digital cameras, and eventually announced that I'd managed to get my camera of choice for about £14 less than it was at the first shop I'd looked at. I was a bit embarrassed when somebody pointed out that the time spent on research was equivalent to me working for 50p an hour!



LOL...Great Story.....But All I managed was 10% back in accessories ....Mind you on a £990 bike thats pretty good


----------



## darkstar (13 Nov 2010)

Class bike Gaz, my roadies a Cube and i've had no problems. Enjoy


----------



## gb155 (13 Nov 2010)

darkstar said:


> Class bike Gaz, my roadies a Cube and i've had no problems. Enjoy



I loved my LTD Comp 2010, before the van driver hit me  From what I read/am told, the LTD Team 2011 is MILES Better


----------



## gb155 (18 Nov 2010)

WORTH EVERY....... SINGLE........ PENNY.....


----------



## Norm (18 Nov 2010)

That's nice!  I think I just did a little wee.


----------



## gb155 (18 Nov 2010)

Norm said:


> That's nice!  I think I just did a little wee.



I did a BIG one.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2010)

Nice,  so how many bikes have you got now ???? Bet the OH is going bonkers ?


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!

Love the way it says "Cube" on the inside of the chainstay.WTF is that about, if not attention to detail?


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nice,  *so how many bikes have you got now ????* Bet the OH is going bonkers ?





Not enough mate, not enough


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!
> 
> Love the way it says "Cube" on the inside of the chainstay.WTF is that about, if not attention to detail?



Tis crazy, just wanna say thanks for all your help, I only had 2 mins on it last night, but I know it was the right choice


----------

